# Software > Apple Hardware και Software >  Ρύθμιση σύνδεσης στο Internet (ADSL) με router

## modified

Καλησπέρα παιδιά.

Θα μπορούσε να με βοηθήσει κανείς να στήσω την ADSL σύνδεση στο MacBook;

Έχω έναν *USR 9107* router, περασμένες μέσα του όλες οι σωστές ρυθμίσεις (ειδήμων δεν είμαι αλλά ακολούθησα τους αντίστοιχους οδηγούς για USR εδώ στο forum) και στο PC δουλεύει OK (με ΝΑΤ, port forwarding, κτλ.)

Όταν όμως συνδέω τον router στο MacBook (δε μιλάω για sharing) δεν ξέρω τι να πρωτοκάνω.

Πάω *System Preferences*, *Network*, και *Show:* *Built-in Ethernet*.

Στο tab *TCP/IP* έχω:
*Configure IPv4:* *Manually*
*IP Address:* 192.168.1.2
*Subnet Mask:* 255.255.255.0
*Router:* 192.168.1.1

Στο tab *PPPoE* έχω:
*Connect using PPPoE:* ξετσεκαρισμένο
*Show PPPoE status in menu bar:* τσεκαρισμένο;

Στο tab *Ethernet* έχω:
*Configure:* *Automatically*

Παραταύτα, ενώ από τον Safari μπορώ να μπω στη σελίδα του web interface του router, δεν μπορώ να τσεκάρω οποιοδήποτε άλλο site (μου λέει ότι δεν είμαι συνδεδεμένος στο Internet).

Bluetooth και WiFi έχουν απενεργοποιηθεί, το username και το password της σύνδεσης (όπως είναι αποθηκευμένα στον router είναι σωστά), τα τέσσερα λαμπάκια στο router (ρεύμα, ADSL γραμμή, σύνδεση με Internet, link με υπολογιστή) είναι αναμμένα. Τι κάνω λάθος; (Το tab του *PPPoE* σίγουρα δεν το χρησιμοποιώ έ :Wink: 

Σας ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων για τη βοήθεια σας.

----------


## sdikr

> Στο tab TCP/IP έχω:
> Configure IPv4: Manually
> IP Address: 192.168.1.2
> Subnet Mask: 255.255.255.100
> Router: 192.168.1.1


Αυτό θα πρέπει να είναι  255.255.255.0

dns έχεις δηλώσει;

----------


## kadronarxis

εδώ είσαι αδερφέ.



Το παραπάνω για speedtouch.
Για usr, άλλαξε το 192.168.1.254 σε 192.168.1.1,
και το ip address του macbook σε 192.168.1.2

Εννοείται άλλαξε το DNS σε 192.168.1.1

----------


## modified

> Αυτό θα πρέπει να είναι  255.255.255.0
> 
> dns έχεις δηλώσει;


Σωστός, αυτό ερχόμουν να διορθώσω -- 255.255.255.0 το έχω και δε δουλεύει. (θα ενημερώσω και το πρώτο post.)

DNS servers στο router έχουν περαστεί.




> εδώ είσαι αδερφέ.
> 
> 
> 
> Το παραπάνω για speedtouch.
> Για usr, άλλαξε το 192.168.1.254 σε 192.168.1.1,
> και το ip address του macbook σε 192.168.1.2
> 
> Εννοείται άλλαξε το DNS σε 192.168.1.1


Wow, εσείς είστε γρήγοροι. Thanks!

Θα το δοκιμάσω και σε κάνα τέταρτο θα έχετε νέα μου.

Με PPPoE δεν κάνω τίποτα έτσι; Το checkbox για το menu bar το επιλέγω;




> εδώ είσαι αδερφέ.
> 
> 
> 
> Το παραπάνω για speedtouch.
> Για usr, άλλαξε το 192.168.1.254 σε 192.168.1.1,
> και το ip address του macbook σε 192.168.1.2
> 
> Εννοείται άλλαξε το DNS σε 192.168.1.1


Εννοείς ότι τα πεδία στην περίπτωση μου θα είναι:

192.168.1.2 ("και το ip address του macbook σε 192.168.1.2")
255.255.255.0
192.168.1.1 ("Για usr, άλλαξε το 192.168.1.254 σε 192.168.1.1")
192.168.1.1 ("Εννοείται άλλαξε το DNS σε 192.168.1.1")

Διόρθωσε με αν κάνω λάθος.

----------


## kadronarxis

Όπως είσαι στο Network πρόγραμμα, άλλαξε το Show πάνω πάνω σε Network Status.
Το λαμπάκι του ethernet είσαι πράσινο;

----------


## kadronarxis

Όπως τα έγραψες πιο πριν τα ips, είσαι οκ.
Στο εικονίδιο firewall μήπως πείραξες τίποτα;

Για να βλέπει το macbook το μενού του USR, σημαίνει ότι λειτουργεί κανονικά η ethernet θύρα.
Μου φαίνεται ότι ίσως φταίει το usr.
Τράβα μια επανεκκίνηση το macbook και το USR.(πρώτα το USR)

edit: μήπως την 192.168.1.2 την έχει άλλο pc στο δίκτυό σου και κάνει conflict?
δώσε στο macbook, IP Address 192.168.1.20

----------


## kadronarxis

Τι έγινε modified? 
τα χάλασες όλα;  :Razz: 
ηρέμησε, θα βρεθεί η άκρη.

----------


## macgiorgosgr

Πήγαινε SysPrefs->Network->Show Network Port Configurations.
Σύρε την Ethernet να είναι πρώτη στην λίστα.

----------


## modified

Ακολουθώντας τις οδηγίες του kadronarxis (δίνοντας δηλαδή τις τέσσερις IPs στα αντίστοιχα πεδία) φαίνεται ότι δούλεψε!

Αυτό δηλαδή που έπρεπε να προσθέσω ήταν το entry στο "DNS Servers:". Ακόμα βέβαια δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί εκεί δίνω την IP του router (και όχι τους DNS servers) αλλά αφού δουλεύει, ΟΚ! (Μήπως είναι σαν να του λέω: "τους DNS servers τους έχω περασμένους στον router, ψαξ'τους εκεί;")

Σας ευχαριστώ όλους (και ιδίως εσένα kadro για τα κατατοπιστικότατα screenshots,* big thanks!*) για τη γρήγορη βοήθεια σας.

Κάποια σημεία κλείνοντας:

1. Αν θέλω να βλέπω κάποια ένδειξη του ό,τι είμαι συνδεδεμένος στο Internet (βλ. το εικονίδιο με τις δύο οθόνες στο system tray στα Windows) τι κάνω; Αρκούμαι μόνο στην ένδειξη του router;

2. Θα'πρεπε να με ανησυχεί το γεγονός ότι την πρώτη φορά που συνέδεσα τον router στο MacBook το link μεταξύ των δυο δεν επετεύχθη (δεν άναψε το αντίστοιχο λαμπάκι στο router) και δούλεψε μόνο μετά από reboot στο MacBook (το hardware test που μεσολάβησε δεν έδειξε error); Έχει συμβεί σε εσάς; Ή μήπως η θύρα Ethernet στο MacBook μου θέλει κοίταγμα; (Και δεν το έχω πάρει κι από Ελλάδα, ποιος την ακούει τη Rainbow.)

3. macgiorgosgr: δεν το έκανα, αλλά αν χρειάζεται θα το κάνω. Δεν έχει νόημα όμως αυτή η κίνηση μόνο *αν* δούλευα το BlueTooth (για να δώσω προτεραιότητα στη σύνδεση μέσω Ethernet);

----------


## macgiorgosgr

> 3. macgiorgosgr: δεν το έκανα, αλλά αν χρειάζεται θα το κάνω. Δεν έχει νόημα όμως αυτή η κίνηση μόνο *αν* δούλευα το BlueTooth (για να δώσω προτεραιότητα στη σύνδεση μέσω Ethernet);


Ναι. Αν είναι η μοναδική σύνδεση που χρησιμοποιείς, τότε δεν έχει νόημα.
Αυτό που κάνει το "σύρσιμο στην πρώτη γραμμή", είναι να αλλάζεις την τιμή της default στα routing tables.

----------


## modified

OK, macgiorgosgr, σ'ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση.

Να επαναλάβω ένα προηγούμενο μου ερώτημα προς όλους αν τυχόν ξέρετε:



> 1. Αν θέλω να βλέπω κάποια ένδειξη του ό,τι είμαι συνδεδεμένος στο Internet (βλ. το εικονίδιο με τις δύο οθόνες στο system tray στα Windows) τι κάνω; Αρκούμαι μόνο στην ένδειξη του router;

----------


## DrEthernet

Νομίζω πως αυτό θα σε καλύψει και με το παραπάνω.

----------


## haHa

> Νομίζω πως αυτό θα σε καλύψει και με το παραπάνω.


+1 για το MenuMeters!!

Απλο,ελαφρυ, πολυ ευχρηστο και με αρκετες αλλες δυνατοτητες!(cpu usage,memory usage,network up/down meter)

----------


## modified

> Νομίζω πως αυτό θα σε καλύψει και με το παραπάνω.


Ωραίος, θα το κοιτάξω.

----------


## kadronarxis

καλό το θέμα, και ειδικά το menumeter θα προστεθεί και στον οδηγό.

----------


## modified

Εγκατέστησα το MenuMeters και αξίζει να σημειωθεί, ότι ενώ κάνει πολλά, αυτό που ζήτησα (δηλαδή μια απλή ένδειξη αν είμαι συνδεδεμένος στο Internet ή όχι) δεν το κάνει. (Το  Εκτός αν κάνω λάθος;

Επίσης μπορεί να μου πει κάποιος αν τα meters του MenuMeters μπορώ να τα κάνω re-order στη menu bar;

Ευχαριστώ!

----------


## kadronarxis

modified, το menumeters δεν το έχω χρησιμοποιήσει.
Ρίξε μια ματιά και στο Applications-Utilities-Activity Monitor, στην καρτέλα Network, αναφέρει πολλά στοιχεία για τη σύνδεσή σου.



Ακόμα http://www.apple.com/downloads/dashb.../istatpro.html
μπορείς να το κατεβάσεις και να έχεις φουλ πλγροφορίες για ip address κλπ, για το δίκτυο και όχι μόνο(θερμοκρασίες κλπ). Είναι widget,  θα το βλέπεις στο dashboard.

----------


## DrEthernet

> Κάποια σημεία κλείνοντας:
> 
> 1. Αν θέλω να βλέπω κάποια ένδειξη του ό,τι είμαι συνδεδεμένος στο Internet (βλ. το εικονίδιο με τις δύο οθόνες στο system tray στα Windows) τι κάνω; Αρκούμαι μόνο στην ένδειξη του router;


Οι δύο οθόνες στο system tray των Windows σου δείχνουν πότε υπάρχει κίνηση στη σύνδεσή σου, δηλαδή πότε λαμβάνει και στέλνεις πακέτα. Αυτό ακριβώς κάνει και το menu meters, εάν επιλέξεις την απεικόνιση με τα βελάκια (Arrows).

----------


## modified

kadronarxis, thanks για την παραπομπή στο iStatPro -- καλό widget.

DrEthernet, δε με νοιάζουν οι οθόνες που αναβοσβήνουν -- με νοιάζει απλά να έχω μια ένδειξη που να λέει ότι είμαι συνδεδεμένος στο Internet. Αυτό μόνο. Όπως έγραψα, μια τέτοια ένδειξη στο MenuMeters μάλλον δεν υπάρχει. (Εκτός αν κάνω λάθος;)

----------

